# Uninstall Apple X11 Public Beta 3



## tyma (Jul 8, 2003)

Howdy.

Having recently switched from a Microsoft world, I'm a little taken aback that there seems to be no "uninstall" feature for OS X.  Little matter, I'm sure, but I would like to uninstall the Apple X11 Public Beta 3.  I know I can simply delete the X11.app file in the Applications folder, but what about all the rest of the stuff that X11 Public Beta 3 installs?  What is it, where is it, and how do I uninstall it?

Thanks,
Tim.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Hmmmm, I didn't recently switch, but the question is not that easy for me! 
I would download the installation file again and see, if you can uninstall this way. You know, starting installation and maybe you see an uninstall-button somewhere. 
Good luck!


----------



## bobw (Jul 8, 2003)

This should do it in Tertminal;

sudo rm -rf /usr/X11R6 
sudo rm -rf /etc/X11 
sudo rm -rf /Applications/X11.app


----------



## slur (Jul 11, 2003)

Quite so, Zammy. Uninstall is an option that installers can provide, but most simply don't. However, most installers are .pkg files, and you can explore these with the utility Pacifist. I'm not sure, but Pacifist may be able to uninstall files indicated by a given package.


----------

